# Please help



## jp1016 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank that is filtered with a 60 gallon canister. I have 2 tiger oscars 2 convicts and a jack in the tank. They have been in the tank for more than 8 months. In the last 2 weeks my albino tiger oscar (hes actually COMPLETELY orange) has not been eating and just siting at the bottom of the tank. When looking closer at him i was shocked to see that he had a huge hole right above his eye. Im thinking that this is HITH disease and a more serious case of it. Please help i think he might die soon.:-(


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

it could be hole in the head disease. This is common among Oscars. I would do some research, and find some meds for him.
Hole in the Head disease is fatal unfortunately. The quickest way to get rid of it, would be medicated food IMO.
But do some research about it.

Another thing it could be - maybe a fish attacked him? Which would look totally different than hole in the head disease.
Could you provide any pictures?


Good luck.


----------



## jp1016 (Jan 10, 2010)

He will not eat but i am getting the pics now. Also algae (green and brown) cover the tank sides. And all the plecos i put in (they are pretty big) get killed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Algae won't hurt your fish. But HITH will. It is supposedly treatable with very clean water and anti-heximita meds. Start doing water changes and read up on hole-in-the-head disease.


----------



## jp1016 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, my mom is a pediatrician and i red up on hith disease. She says she knows what metronidazole is and she got it for me about an hour or two ago. I crushed up 4 tablets of 250 mg (what all the websites i read said to do) and put it in the water. the first thing i noticed was all the fish started being more active. Thats pretty much it.... Is this ok for what i feed them? Hikari gold. and blood worms. What else should i feed? the orange one is sitll not eating


----------

